# Purchase Advice Please



## AggieinCali (May 29, 2011)

We are confused and hoping you can help... we have an opportunity to buy my cousin's Keystone Hideout 27' for a really good price.  It doesn't have a slide out though.  WE have 3 kids and plan on taking a couple of friends with us.  Will this be okay or something we regret not having?  
We have been looking around here and for the same price we could buy one with more features (a slide out mainly) but it would be a few years older. 
Since we are new to owning a travel trailer, our main goal is to not have too much maintenance and to sleep enough people that we can include our friends and family.
Also, another question... I love the look of the smooth trailers (not the corrugated aluminum) like the Trail Lites- are there any advantages/disadvantages to the different materials?  We plan on doing mostly fair weather camping.
Thank you SO much!


----------



## Greengas (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Hi

I also had a 27' trailer with no slide and I'm moving up to a 5th Wheel.  My wife and I found that there was just not enough room with what we had.  I am not that familiar with the model you are looking at but I can tell you that when traveling with a family size does matter.  I would consider something with more room if you can afford it and tow it.  On the question about the sides of the trailer, what is important is what the trailer is made from.  I have found that most of the trailers with corrugated sides have wood frames and everything I've read said to stay away from those.  They are however, less expensive and you could get more trailer for your money that way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Hi Holly and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  You can go camping in a 27' trailer if you are all REALLY good friends.  From the floor plan, it looks like it could sleep 9.  If the kids are young en ought to enjoy bunk beds, it should work.  If they are older, do like I did and get a tent to put them in and leave the trailer to the adults.

Just remember that on rainy days everyone is going to be stuck in the trailer, getting on one another's nerves.  That's why I said everyone has to be REALLY good friends. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Welcome to the wonderful world of RV'ing and post back to let us know what you decide.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Welcome,

I had a 24' TT (no slides), and for the wife and I it was satisfactory. Our Grandson (3 yrs old at the time) started going camping with us and that was it...out of room. We upgraded to a 5th wheel (bigger than what we needed, but wont have to upgrade for a few years.)

You are talking about 3 kids and friends...I would recommend a slide out as a minimum.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Three kids and friends are going to be crowded in a 27 footer IMO.  But, I'm an old fart so it probably would be to crowded for me in a 40 footer :laugh: No. all of the metal siding rvs are not wood studded.  Metal dents easy but panels can be replaced.  The fiberglass siding can delaminate on some.  Fiberglass easier to heat and cool IMO.  No slideout will be hard to sell if you deside to sell later.  Yes, slideouts can be problems.  What will you be using for a tow truck?  Welcome to the forum Holly :approve:   Keep us posted.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please



Well I have had 2 TT one without a slide, and one with a slide. The reason I got rid on the one without a slide was it just wasn't big enough for the 2 of us. I sold(gave it away) and got one with a slide, man what a differance that extra space made. Now we have a 36'MH with 3 slides, now that is having all the room you will need. We also try to cut back on who or when someone can stay with us, nornally it just a 6 yo grand daughter and just maybe her 4 yo brother when we head out to Fl. So by all means get one with a slide or slides you will notreget it.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Well I do not have a slide but I do have two tents.  We seem to always have at least 5 sometimes 6, grandkids and friends, in our 36' motorhome.  So when we travel the kids our in the back watching movie's but the minute we park the tents are up and the kids are out.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

Steve I did buy a screen tent, but to sit in not to sleep in. I have slept on the ground long enough while in the Army :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: , no more unless I have no say so.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: Purchase Advice Please

After traveling with the kids, sometimes, the ground does not sound so bad.     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## bookseller (Jun 13, 2011)

RE: Purchase Advice Please

Having lived on a 42 foot sailboat for ten years I have some insight into the space situation. A lot of people seem to be tap dancing around this issue in their replies. My first reaction to your inquiry was "ARE YOU CRAZY"?  If you are looking for an experience that will turn you off from camping for the rest of your life you are on the right track.

My advice?  Take ONE of your kids, each time on three camping trips. We limited my four kids like that and realized that we got to know each one a lot better, and discovered things about them we would never have found out otherwise, when their siblings weren't around. As for friends traveling with us, not in a million years. If they liked sailing they could get their own boat.

Money has nothing to do with your problem. If you think your cousin's Keystone is a steal, buy it, sell it, and get a trailer that fits your needs, not one where you can fit in an army.


----------



## jwoodie (Jun 13, 2011)

RE: Purchase Advice Please

Do you already have a TV?  If so, you will be limited to the GVWR of the TT in comparison the towing capacity of your TV.  This may limit your TT choices.  Generally, TTs with slides are heavier and more expensive, so you can get bigger non-slide TT for the same or less money.  If you camp in inclement weather and/or stay inside the TT a lot, a slide may be best for you.  If you dry camp and/or like to be outdoors, you may not need/want one.  As kids get older, they like to sleep in tents anyway.  Good luck and have fun!


----------

